# Rollengröße für Karpfenrute



## carp82 (18. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe zum Geburtstag ne Karpfenrute bekommen, 12ft 2,5lbs, nun such ich die passende rolle dazu, muss nicht umbedingt ne freilaufrolle sein.
ich will mit der rute primär auf hecht und zander gehen, karpfen sind in dem see keine über 15pfund. die angeldistanz liegt so bei 10 - maximal 40m, ködergewicht bis 50gramm (toter köfi), bleigewicht beim karpfenangeln 5-20gramm, Schnur 25er -30er Mono.

Wieviel Schnur sollte die Rolle fassen, bzw. welche Rollengröße (Shimano 2500 oder 4000 ).
Die Rute wiegt ca. 330 -350 Gramm, gibts da na Faustformel wie viel die Rolle wiegen sollte ?


----------



## wolf (18. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

Hallo,


Faustformeln machen nur dann Sinn, wenn sie auch mit Verstand erstellt wurden - soll heißen, es gibt keine.

Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Rollen eigentlich (fast) nie zu groß sind, sondern oft zu klein:
- geringere Wurfweite
- mehr Drall
- nach 20-30 Meter Schnurverlust ist die Spule schon halbleer usw.
- außerdem ist das Getriebe meist schwächer

Ich kenne niemanden, der noch ernsthaft auf Karpfen mit Rollen fischt, die kleiner als die 4500 US BTR sind. _Vielleicht _ kommst du für Zander mit einer 3500er aus, aber kleiner würd' _ich _ niemals gehen (ich nehm' die für Schleien). 

Nachteilig ist höchstens (neben Aufpreis) das höheres Gewicht, aber das hat mich hat ehrlich gesagt nie gestört - im Gegenteil, bei mir liegt die Rute dann besser ausbalanciert in den Hand. Davon abgesehen fehlt mir für die Spielzeugrollen das Vertrauen; kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass wir Karpfenangler eh mit 100 Gramm bleien plus um uns herumfeuern (vom Fischestemmen mal ganz abgesehen  ) - ach ja, die meiste Zeit liegt sie doch eh im Halter.

Und was machst du andererseits mit (zu) kleinen Rollen, wenn in ein, zwei Jahren die 15-Pfünder gefangen sind und du nach neuen Revieren Ausschauh hälst?

Viel Spaß


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

Hallo,

bei den von Dir genannten Verwendungszwecken würde ich da eine kleine Baitrunner GTE-B von Shimano ranschrauben. Bei HAV gibt´s z.B. die 5000er gerade für 79,95 Euro, das ist doch echt passabel... siehe hier... http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...d=957&osCsid=ddba18b76e21f44f13754e86afcfca12 







Die 5000er hat eine Schnurfassung von angegebenen 175m einer 0,35mm Mono, reicht also vollkommen, wenn Du eine gute 0,30er aufspulst.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle schon für eine Freiläufer entscheiden, die kleinen Baitrunner sind wie geschaffen dafür. #6


----------



## Carpfighter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

MIt dem Baitrunner um den Preis kannst du nichts falschmachen!!
Einfach ein Multitalent!!!

lg Carpfighter


----------



## clemens (18. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

Ich würde lieber eine Shimano Baitrunner US 3500 nehmen oder die 4500er.
Schlecht ist die GTE-B auf keinen Fall aber ich mag die Heckbremse nicht.
Der Lauf und die Schnurverlegung ist bei der GTE-B optimal. Am besten du gehst mal in den Laden und schaust dir beide Rollen an. Mit beiden bist du gut bedient.


----------



## carp82 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

meine rute hat einen schnurclip, ist das eine gute alternative für freilauf ?


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*



			
				carp82 schrieb:
			
		

> meine rute hat einen schnurclip, ist das eine gute alternative für freilauf ?



Nein, das ergänzt lediglich den Freilauf und schafft für die Swinger einen besseren Schnurwinkel. Bevor man den Schnurclip überhaupt benutzt, darauf achten wie dieser verarbeitet ist und im Zweifelsfall lieber drauf verzichten: ´ne aufgerauhte Schnur kann keiner gebrauchen.


----------



## esse (19. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

... weil hier grad ein Rollenthread ist würde ich auch gerne was loswerden, danke 

Hab mir bei Gerlinger die MITCHELL FULLRUNNER ELECTRONIC 600 um 38 Euronen zugelegt. Der Freilauf mit dem eingebauten Bissanzeiger ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Nur mit ner halben Kurbelumdrehung ist es nicht getan das sich die Feststellbremse aktiviert ... #c  ... ist das normal das ich 2-3 Umdrehungen machen muss oder ist das vielleicht ein Produktionsfehler und sind deshalb die Rollen so günstig? (kostet normal 75€).
Wenn ich Glück hab ist ja genau diese Rolle im Besitz von jemanden von Euch.


----------



## carp82 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

das dasn produktionsfehler ist, und sie deshalb so billig ist, glaub ich nicht, ist halt einfach ein sonderangebot evtl. auslaufmodell.
also bei shimanos ist es definitiv so, dass die nach ner halben umdrehung umspringen.


----------



## Carpfighter (19. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

War das seit anfang so oder erst seit kurzem??

lg Carpfighter


----------



## Gunni77 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

Hallo


Ich denke, ein Freilauf muss nicht sein. Eine werthaltige Verarbeitung und eine gute Bremse + Getriebe sind wichtiger. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit diesen gemacht:

US-Baitrunner 4500 - der Innbegriff von stabil, DIE Rolle zum Karpfenangeln, wäre mir zum Zanderangeln aber viel zu klobig
Shimano Super GT Fa als 5000er Größe - habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht, reicht völlig aus, der Spartip bei Shimano
Einer der neuen Spro-Rollen, z.B Blue Arc 9400. Ich habe die in kleiner, wenn die große genau so gut ist hast du eine perfekte Rolle mit einem spitzenmäßigen Preis - Leistungsverhältnis

Als grobe Größenangabe würde ich sagen, 200m 30er Mono sollten aus den weiter oben genannten Gründen schon draufpassen, wenn du nicht am Horizont angeln willst, reicht das für jeden Karpfen
Gruß


----------



## esse (22. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

@carpfighter
Hab 2 Stück bestellt und es ist bei beiden Rollen das Selbe ;+
... sorry fürs späte antworten, war ja "umsonst" die Karpfen ansitzen "g"


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rollengröße für Karpfenrute*

Mitchell Fullrunner Electronik:
Das ist bei diesen Mitchells Konstruktionsbedingt und daher normal.

Thematik Schnurclips:


> Nein, das ergänzt lediglich den Freilauf und schafft für die Swinger einen besseren Schnurwinkel.


Bullshit! Dafür sind die zu nah am Griff. Also Asche mit anderem schnurwinkel...
Hasse mit die Ball-Clips verwechselt!!! (Nur die sind für derartige sadomaso-Spielchen  )

Die schnurclips an den Ruten sind noch ein Relikt aus älterer Zeit, als es noch gar keinen Freilauf gab, und man daher mit offenem Bügel Fischte.
Ohne den Clip hätte sich so natürlich kein Affenkletterer bewegt, und swinger auch kaum...

Für diese Art des Fischens (mit offenem Bügel) taugen die Clips, so Qualitativ wertig und nicht scharfkantig, natürlich immer noch, und ich hab deswegen an einigen Ruten Nachträglich welche angebracht. Es gibt nämlich auch noch Angler, die mehr Können als nur Schema-F-Karpfenangeln. Insbesondere für Vorsichtige Zander ist so ein Clip+offener Bügel eine feine Sache, auch wenn dafür die Rute vermutlich schon was heftig ist..

Und zur Rolle: Da würd ich für den Verwendungszweck ne 6000GTE-B nehmen oder wenn Dir die Frontbremse besser Passt, dann ne Tica Sportera in ähnlicher Grösse. Bei den Fischen und Entfernungen ist die Stabilität der US jedenfalls unnötig. Also lieber ne schöne schnurverlegung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

